# 3 things I absolutely.......



## PenMan1 (Apr 27, 2011)

HATE about Alumalite.
1. You have to have "drug dealer" accurate scales to get it to "do right".
2. It doesn't really shine like PR unless put a few coats of CA over it.
3. It absolutely requires some kind of "pressure pot" to get it right.

LOVE about Alumalite.
1. If you really want to make sure that you get a GREAT seal between wood and resin. It is the answer!
2. It doesn't require "HazMat" shipping charges to get it here.
3. IT DOESN'T STINK UP THE ENTIRE HOUSE!

Let the games begin!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TomW (Apr 27, 2011)

I poured a white shaving brush blank earlier this week.  During the measuring (weighing) my postal scale went kaput (who would have thought that batteries were important).  I "faked" the weight, and got a perfect blank.....  I subscribe to the "stir till you drop", not the "drug dealer scale" theory...  By the way "stir till you drop" is really "stir till it gets warm in your hand" theory.

Tom


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 27, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> HATE about Alumalite.
> 1. You have to have "drug dealer" accurate scales to get it to "do right".
> 2. It doesn't really shine like PR unless put a few coats of CA over it.
> 3. It absolutely requires some kind of "pressure pot" to get it right.
> ...




I'll agree with all but this:  "1. You have to have "drug dealer" accurate scales to get it to "do right"."

I do use a digital scale but it is just a cheap one from Wal-Mart.  So far no issues as long as I stir until it gets clear and not milky, then I add the dye.  A wise man told me to do it that way even thought the directions do not.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Landon:
The "Wally World" digital scales are far more accurate than the scales drug dealers used when I was a lad. DAMHIKT


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 27, 2011)

I use an old dial postal scale with 1/4 oz graduations.  I get close but am not super accurate.  Never had a failure due to the ratio.  I get as accurate as I can with my inaccurate equipment.  Never seen a need to spend more money for more accuracy.  That said, I am usually mixing and pouring 20+ ounces of resin so there is a little more leeway.  Very small pours require more precision.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 27, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> I use an old dial postal scale with 1/4 oz graduations. I get close but am not super accurate. Never had a failure due to the ratio. I get as accurate as I can with my inaccurate equipment. Never seen a need to spend more money for more accuracy. That said, I am usually mixing and pouring 20+ ounces of resin so there is a little more leeway. Very small pours require more precision.


 

Yeah, try to do one pour in a "resin saver type" mold without an accurate scale. You'll curse like an overweight, balding, redneck!!! DAMHIKT:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 27, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > I use an old dial postal scale with 1/4 oz graduations. I get close but am not super accurate. Never had a failure due to the ratio. I get as accurate as I can with my inaccurate equipment. Never seen a need to spend more money for more accuracy. That said, I am usually mixing and pouring 20+ ounces of resin so there is a little more leeway. Very small pours require more precision.
> ...


I did not know you had met me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 27, 2011)

hunter-27 said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > MesquiteMan said:
> ...


 
Landon:
4 words. Takes one to know one:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:! Rednecks can't count either!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 27, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > I use an old dial postal scale with 1/4 oz graduations. I get close but am not super accurate. Never had a failure due to the ratio. I get as accurate as I can with my inaccurate equipment. Never seen a need to spend more money for more accuracy. That said, I am usually mixing and pouring 20+ ounces of resin so there is a little more leeway. Very small pours require more precision.
> ...



I actually mix and pour a 1/2 oz total resin pour quite often.  That is 1/4 oz of A and 1/4 oz of B.  I also add dye.  I do this when I make some types of pens.  I will drill the hole out 1/32" larger from what I need, re-cast the hole, then drill it back out with the right size bit to leave a 1/64" layer of resin instead of reverse painting the blank.  Still never had a problem.  Must be a Georgia problem!


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 27, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > MesquiteMan said:
> ...


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 27, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > MesquiteMan said:
> ...


 

Curtis:
Very soon, I'm gonna send you two round trip tickets to paradise! When you leave HEAVEN, I'll know EVERYTHING there is to know about alumalite. When you leave, you'll know everything there is to know about REAL BBQ. 

Out you way, y'all use the wrong critter for BBQ. The alumalite thing could be a Georgia thing.  Icould be using the wrong critter.

Either way, you will be off the "brisket":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Respectfully submitted ( well, sorta):biggrin:


----------



## Chasper (Apr 27, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> HATE about Alumalite.
> 1. You have to have "drug dealer" accurate scales to get it to "do right".



You don't have a drug dealer scale????


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Chasper said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > HATE about Alumalite.
> ...


 
Maybe, I do.....Maybe I do!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: What do you think I do with all of those litttle left over  "baggies"


----------



## 1080Wayne (Apr 28, 2011)

Alumilite isn`t excessively sensitive to mix ratio . I often mix 1:1 by volume without a problem .

To add to the hate side of the equation , the gallon cans are very difficult to pour from without dribbling resin over everything . I put the `A`side into a water dispenser with a spout and tap which works well , but the `B` side crystallises out and gums up the works .


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 28, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > PenMan1 said:
> ...



Hey, my dad is from deep south Georgia, Hazelhurst to be exact! Born and raised in a sharecropper's shack.  His dad was a sharecropper and ended up buying part of the farm he sharecorpped on.   I have been there many times when I was younger, visiting the grandparents on the old family farm.  Still have family down there.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 28, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> hunter-27 said:
> 
> 
> > PenMan1 said:
> ...



1,2,5,eleventee,22,2 oops did I say two twice?:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 28, 2011)

Best be careful, Andy!!

You'll end up RELATED to CURTIS!!!
(His granny's sister was your gramps' sister and wife!!)


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 28, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Best be careful, Andy!!
> 
> You'll end up RELATED to CURTIS!!!
> (His granny's sister was your gramps' sister and wife!!)



LMAO!!!  We did actually call my dad's mom, "Granny"!  That was her name as far as I knew.  Really must have been a Georgia thing.  Andy, your "Pa's" wife's name wasn't "Granny" was it???


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 28, 2011)

There is a very good family resemblance by looking at the avatar pics


----------



## jgourlay (May 21, 2011)

Penman

A reasonably priced scale that will work well is available at www.dillonprecision.com

Look up "powder scale" on the site.


----------



## nativewooder (May 21, 2011)

I have one of those super-accurate triple beam balance scales that I used to use in a prior life when I used to, uh, used to, uh, hmmm!  Oh yeah, I used to build custom golf clubs.  And if you're interested, PM me.  And you can't expect accuracy if you've been drinking beer or if you're "hi"!


----------

